# Peyia



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi would like to get some feedback from anyone living in peyia, can you tell me what the schools are like and the area, have seen a couple of properties i like in this area? I have my house up for sale in Scotland and hope to moving out soon, would like more information and maybe some photos on peyia, was thinking of coming out soon to have a look at some properties does anyone know of a airline that i can get some cheap flights, already have accommodation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Hi would like to get some feedback from anyone living in peyia, can you tell me what the schools are like and the area, have seen a couple of properties i like in this area? I have my house up for sale in Scotland and hope to moving out soon, would like more information and maybe some photos on peyia, was thinking of coming out soon to have a look at some properties does anyone know of a airline that i can get some cheap flights, already have accommodation.


Hi,
If youy take a look at the schools in Cyprus thread there are several mentions of the schools in Peyia.
I know that there are English children at the local school and there is also a small private institute which has a good reputation.

I dont know whether Jet 2 fly from Scotland or not but they are now flying into Paphos from some UK airports. We fly into Leeds Bradford with them.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I take it you have decided against living in Anavargos to be near your mum?


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi

Depends where in Scotland you are and what day and times you prefer but flyglobespan fly from Glasgow, Edinburgh and Aberdeen into Paphos. Flights mostly get into Cyprus late at night. I've used them for the past few years and have not had any major delays (almost always been within about 10 minutes of scheduled times - and have on occasion arrived about half an hour early)

Cheers

A x


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I take it you have decided against living in Anavargos to be near your mum?


Have not ruled out Anavargos, just seen a couple of properties in peyia i like and wondering if the kids would settle better if there were britishchildren around them, wont relly be able to make up mind until we move out.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

I have just moved to Peyia and find it a lovely area to live in, my daughter is going to the local high School Emba and I am told that Peyia Primary is ok to. Easyjet, fly thomas cook and thomson fly are all good flights

Cherie x


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just moved to Peyia and find it a lovely area to live in, my daughter is going to the local high School Emba and I am told that Peyia Primary is ok to. Easyjet, fly thomas cook and thomson fly are all good flights
> 
> Cherie x


Hi cherie, what made you choose peyia and how long have you been there?
My mum is in paphos already and i have my house up for sale in Scotland hopefully sell soon, was going to come out for a long weekend to look at a couple of properties i have seen on-line, are there any areas to avoid in peyia? 

Thanks

Angie.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

I have lived in the Peyia area now for 8 weeks and love the area. Cheap flights can be found with flythomascook. thomsonfly. firstchoice and easyjet, they are the mains one's I use. My daughter is 12 years and she is going to local Greek high School and likes it up to now

Cherie x


----------

